# Dear MT....



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2016)

I love you, I really do, I've been here a long time and it's now like a marriage, spats some days, lovefest others. I come here in between doing the housework which I hate...if I hoover the floor I promise myself I can spend 5 minutes with you, do the ironing I get ten. I've been here quite a bit since they announced the referendum date here though. I come to get away from the most vicious political campaigning this country has seen ( I've lived through 13 Prime Minsters now, one of them though was elected twice) the racism, the lies, the violence ( one MP dead, stabbed, shot, kicked and dragged across the ground) the threats and the sheer nastiness of the extreme right wing fanatics ( akin to the Nazis who many of them admire) so the relative calmness and everyday problems here are actually soothing especially since politics is banned here.
However for the past few days when I go to the 'new posts' page there are big banner adverts from the 'Leave' campaign  ( the main haters here, it's a legitimate stance but one that the extreme right wing have jumped on) at the top of the page which disturb the peace that is MT ( if you don't think it's peaceful research the referendum campaigning). Some of the ads are racist in tone. I know I don't get all the ads and MT needs the revenue but please please not the political ones, my sanity, such as it was anyway, is fading away fast and if you think I'm grumpy now...........


----------



## drop bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Isnt that just done by Google in response to what we do?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Isnt that just done by Google in response to what we do?



If it is they have got it very, very wrong in my case!


----------



## drop bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> If it is they have got it very, very wrong in my case!



Could be worse I keep getting these don't mess with an old man who does jujitsu\boxing apparel.

I am not bloody old.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 23, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I love you, I really do, I've been here a long time and it's now like a marriage, spats some days, lovefest others. I come here in between doing the housework which I hate...if I hoover the floor I promise myself I can spend 5 minutes with you, do the ironing I get ten. I've been here quite a bit since they announced the referendum date here though. I come to get away from the most vicious political campaigning this country has seen ( I've lived through 13 Prime Minsters now, one of them though was elected twice) the racism, the lies, the violence ( one MP dead, stabbed, shot, kicked and dragged across the ground) the threats and the sheer nastiness of the extreme right wing fanatics ( akin to the Nazis who many of them admire) so the relative calmness and everyday problems here are actually soothing especially since politics is banned here.
> However for the past few days when I go to the 'new posts' page there are big banner adverts from the 'Leave' campaign  ( the main haters here, it's a legitimate stance but one that the extreme right wing have jumped on) at the top of the page which disturb the peace that is MT ( if you don't think it's peaceful research the referendum campaigning). Some of the ads are racist in tone. I know I don't get all the ads and MT needs the revenue but please please not the political ones, my sanity, such as it was anyway, is fading away fast and if you think I'm grumpy now...........


Why are you taking this public? Do this privately with MT.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Could be worse I keep getting these don't mess with an old man who does jujitsu\boxing apparel.
> 
> I am not bloody old.




You have to laugh though also when a tongue in cheek post is taken to be a serious one.
I'm thinking that a post in this section should be self evidently an amusing one, no?


----------



## Danny T (Jun 23, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I love you, I really do, I've been here a long time and it's now like a marriage, spats some days, lovefest others. I come here in between doing the housework which I hate...if I hoover the floor I promise myself I can spend 5 minutes with you, do the ironing I get ten. I've been here quite a bit since they announced the referendum date here though. I come to get away from the most vicious political campaigning this country has seen ( I've lived through 13 Prime Minsters now, one of them though was elected twice) the racism, the lies, the violence ( one MP dead, stabbed, shot, kicked and dragged across the ground) the threats and the sheer nastiness of the extreme right wing fanatics ( akin to the Nazis who many of them admire) so the relative calmness and everyday problems here are actually soothing especially since politics is banned here.
> However for the past few days when I go to the 'new posts' page there are big banner adverts from the 'Leave' campaign  ( the main haters here, it's a legitimate stance but one that the extreme right wing have jumped on) at the top of the page which disturb the peace that is MT ( if you don't think it's peaceful research the referendum campaigning). Some of the ads are racist in tone. I know I don't get all the ads and MT needs the revenue but please please not the political ones, my sanity, such as it was anyway, is fading away fast and if you think I'm grumpy now...........


http://adblockplus


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Danny T said:


> http://adblockplus



Ah you are a sweetheart! I can also block the ads for anti aging and haemorrhoid creams, dating sites, Russian brides and Nigerian banks.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 23, 2016)

I think the ads are geographically based as much as anything. I'm currently getting an advertisement for home care for seniors in Lexington, Ky. They got my location right, but I'm not quite their target audience yet.


----------



## Steve (Jun 23, 2016)

"Vehicle finder" for me, and some alarming Amazon ads which display items I've recently viewed.   

Regarding what is being referred to here as the brexit vote, it appears to have strongly divided Britain.   I hope the violence ends with the vote, but expect that t may not.


----------



## Gnarlie (Jun 23, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I love you, I really do, I've been here a long time and it's now like a marriage, spats some days, lovefest others. I come here in between doing the housework which I hate...if I hoover the floor I promise myself I can spend 5 minutes with you, do the ironing I get ten. I've been here quite a bit since they announced the referendum date here though. I come to get away from the most vicious political campaigning this country has seen ( I've lived through 13 Prime Minsters now, one of them though was elected twice) the racism, the lies, the violence ( one MP dead, stabbed, shot, kicked and dragged across the ground) the threats and the sheer nastiness of the extreme right wing fanatics ( akin to the Nazis who many of them admire) so the relative calmness and everyday problems here are actually soothing especially since politics is banned here.
> However for the past few days when I go to the 'new posts' page there are big banner adverts from the 'Leave' campaign  ( the main haters here, it's a legitimate stance but one that the extreme right wing have jumped on) at the top of the page which disturb the peace that is MT ( if you don't think it's peaceful research the referendum campaigning). Some of the ads are racist in tone. I know I don't get all the ads and MT needs the revenue but please please not the political ones, my sanity, such as it was anyway, is fading away fast and if you think I'm grumpy now...........


I agree. Very annoying in what is otherwise an Oasis of calm in a sea of political misinformation.


----------

